# flame effect fire



## SwiftyOne

Hello all 
A quick question, these coal/log effect fires you can get, can you have them without giving off any heat? 
As we have two large wall rads in our living room which are plenty warm enough, just need a Coal/Log effect flame just as a vocal/central point to the room. without "more" heat :wink:

Thanks for any replies :smile:

Swifty


----------



## WereBo

Allo SwiftyOne and welcome to TSF :wave:

Yes, if you shop around a bit, most will have the flame-effect come on as soon as they're powered (either plugged in or switched on at the mains), then there's a switch or 2 for the heat itself.

Do check how 'real' the flames are though, there's a lot of cheap [email protected] ones that uses moulded,painted fibreglass with a couple of red incandescent bulbs to spin vanes above for the flicker - I'm not right sure how the new ones work as I haven't dismantled one (yet), but they do look a heckova lot better :grin:


*PS:* I like your sig-line :wink:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi WereBo, thanks for your reply 

I had looked around...Both online and in our local shops, been thinking about this for about two years now, as our living room is quite large and missing a vocal/central point.
I was kinda thinking just a fire effect flame, on it's own without any heating....That would cut down on the purchase price. But it seems that the effect is built into an electric or gas fire heating...Yes I understand that you can switch off the heating part (but as I would never use that part, seems a wast of money) and just use the effect,...Thanks so much for your help 

Swifty

PS...I have three Siberian Huskies, so a dog lover I will always be


----------



## WereBo

The only other thing I can think of, would be to do it digitally - I seen to remember seeing what was basically a monitor, but in a fireplace surround - It had an equivalent of a 'Home-Fire' screensaver, with variable-height flames and switcheable between coal or logs effects. It stuck in my mind cos I thought that bit rather natty :laugh:

The only snag is that I can't, for the life of me, remember where I saw it, but it did have a price-tag, so it should be available from somewhere :sigh:


PS - Don't let Mrs WereBo know about your huskies, you'll suddenly acquire a new lodger :grin


----------



## SwiftyOne

WereBo said:


> The only other thing I can think of, would be to do it digitally - I seen to remember seeing what was basically a monitor, but in a fireplace surround - It had an equivalent of a 'Home-Fire' screensaver, with variable-height flames and switcheable between coal or logs effects. It stuck in my mind cos I thought that bit rather natty :laugh:


Hi,...Yep seen them too, made by "Celsi Fires" I had thought at the time "What"? An LCD screen?...Then reading more thought "Wow" how cool is that?..
But even the Celsi LCD are fires that give out some heat, although just like all the rest of the flame effect fires, you are able to turn off the heating and just use the flame effects.
It does look like all these fires are the same though, heating fires with flame FX, so, think I must buy a heater, just to get the flame FX  Seems a bit of a wast but that's life :4-dontkno. I am going to look at these "Celsi Fires" a little more closer...WOW, I love em :wink:

Cheers WereBo for all your help :wink:

Swifty
PS, Mrs WereBo will be welcome to stay, but the only bed we have left is in the dog kennel outside :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

It's handy to have a 2nd heater, if only for back-up if the main heating goes down, especially as we seem to be heading back to Winter again









:grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

Hi..
Just thought I'd update:wink:

OK, had toured around a few local showrooms today (my feet are killing me 
including seeing a quite remarkable LCD wall mounted fire, which has a video of a real flame fire playing in 7 min loops...You can change the fire to ether coal/logs/pebbles, and also vary the flame...I was very impressed, very life like (looking for the fire/flame effect as apposed to heat out-put) Price range..£500-£950.  
So, the wife said:
"let's shop around first, bet there's fires with better effects than these TV one's, you can't even get Eastenders on that one. Besides that, we already have an LCD TV, what we want two for?...(Women!! What do they know!! :4-dontkno )

Anyway, so we shopped around, maybe for 3/4hours (God, I don't know..Just got so bored walking, walking, walking, could have been like, 10 hours of [email protected]@dy walking for all I know..( Hate shopping with a woman..)

Cut a long story short...In the end, we walked into this fire showroom....AND I was blown away....I thought "These are NOT effects, these are REAL fires?"
Seeing the look on my face ...I then had the smug "See!! I told you so, was I right or what??....And yes, she was right....What I was looking at just blew my mind....A REAL fire....that was NOT...An Illusion, ..ray:

The Dimplex Opti-Myst....Man! you just got to see it to believe it, smoke as well: Take a look here.. YouTube - Dimplex Optimyst fire effect, Opti-myst
But even that, don't do it justice ...So, ordered the Opti-myst right there and then...Price: £789..Bit over our price range...But well worth it, looks SO REAL, you'll think you'd burn yourself if you touched it. Being delivered Wed 9th..:wink:

Cheers ...
Swifty


----------



## WereBo

WOW! That does look impressive. I just looked at the Dimplex web-site and their range of fires are very elegant - Infinitely better than what my local council supplied me, when they mistakenly removed the gas-line to my fire, thinking it was a council-supplied gas-fire


----------



## SwiftyOne

Yeah....WOW's the word, and would you believe it...that effect is made up of just a very very fine water mist, and light bulbs, even creates the smoke effects too..That's a WOW alright  
I shall make my own surround, as I have the fire's dimensions..and maybe put some pics up plus a little vid 

Cheers for your help and support m8 :4-cheers:

Swifty

PS.Just noticed your from SE London, where?....I was brought up and lived in Mottingham SE9


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehe.... I used to live just off Eltham High Street 'til '81, then got dumped in Deptford, where I've been ever since :sigh:

Originally from Settle, in the N Yorkshire Dales, where some folks still talk using 'thee' and 'thou' :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

The real solution is to put a monitor in the fireplace and play the movie at full screen, with or without the music! :grin:


----------



## SwiftyOne

[email protected] Eltham well mate  As for Nth Yorkshire.."eh yup;aw reet then ; dont matter a fig which part of gods own county we come from we all have one thing in common ; we are all yorkshire born and bred and reet proud on it we are ; and allus will be"....

@DonaldG...I have a 55" Samsung LED TV..At one time thinking about putting that in the fireplace...Playing a screensaver hooked up to the PC, mind you that was at Xmas after a few drinks "HICK"!! 

Cheers 
Swifty


----------

